# SVR-2000 reboot after 10 seconds



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

My SVR-2000 start rebooting while recording last Friday.

I assumed the problem was a bad drive and checked both drives with Spinrite. The A drive was fine, the B drive had some errors.

I tried to let Spinrite fix the B drive. When that failed, I ran dd_rescue to copy the B drive to a new drive.

The SVR-2000 boots, gets through the Tivo guy animation and then reboots about 10 seconds later (pretty consistantly).

Could this be something other than a drive problem?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Mount the 'A' Drive in the PC and review the log files. 


What is the symptom you get if you removed the second drive?
Just a thought is the B drive jumper set correctly.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that it's not the drive jumpers. I'm pretty anal about triple checking them. Besides when I have gotten them wrong, the tivo reboots after the "Almost there..." screen.

I've had the drive in the PC about six times and didn't think about reviewing the logs. Definitely not enough sleep this weekend.

Thanks. I'll take a look tonight.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, it wasn't either of the drives. By reviewing the logs and doing some Google searching, I figured out that it was a known problem caused by bad guide data and/or season passes. I did a clear of the guide data and season passes and now the tivo comes up fine.

The ability to detect this and fix it is included in the Hackman TW module, but I didn't have that config option selected.

The good news is that I still have my recordings. The bad news is that I bought a replacement drive that wasn't needed. Oh well, time to upgrade the kid's Tivo.


----------

